# Twilight Saga *SPOILERS*



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay so I thought I would start a thread for the people that have read all 4 books, I'm 3 quarters through Breaking Dawn but nearly finished so please don't say anything about the end just yet 

I am absolutly in love with the books and I even dream about it at night :shock: Sad I know but WOOOOOO GO TWILIGHT!!

So what does everyone think about Renessmee??

Also post your fave quote from any book here's mine:

"So it's still standing?"
......
"I would've thought you two had knocked it to rubble by now. What were you doing last night? Discussing the national debt?" 
*-Emmett*

LMBO


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ifinished the whole saga a good few months ago. I loved it, But I still have to see the film twilight my friends arn't into "emo stuff" and I wouldn't go to the cinama by myself I know vain.


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

How is it emo? :?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Over here it is considered an emo film, that's what put me off it because all the people who read it in my class are really annoying emo types. So I haven't read the books or seen the film. Not saying your emo or anything it's just the way it is here


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

Ohh :? Strange, though you shouldn't really care what other people think if you wanna read the books and watch the film do it lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

No I ment I'd thought they wouldn't be any good because I'm not into emo stuff and I thought Twilight would be really emoish so I didn't bother reading it, I didn't think it would be my sort of thing.


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh... Here is my other fave quote!

_I told you Iâm not going anywhere.
ããDonât be afraid. As long as it makes
ããyou happy, Iâll be here.
ãã*-Edward Cullen.*
ããããããããâ¥_


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 2, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Over here it is considered an emo film, that's what put me off it because all the people who read it in my class are really annoying emo types. So I haven't read the books or seen the film. Not saying your emo or anything it's just the way it is here


There actaully quiet good books, But yes I am considered emo even though I'm not. I hate the thought of cutting myself.


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay Okay OKAY...... back to TWILIGHT :?

Who's actually read it....


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 2, 2009)

I've read all 4 of them and LOVED them! I'm also 27 :embarrassed:

I'll wait till you are finished with BD Becca, before I start talking about it. I want to make sure that I don't ruin anything for you!


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks RexyRex  I'm on Page 718


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm on the last chapter of Breaking Dawn I literally screamed my head off when the Volturi went away - YAY!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG I've finished :tears2: I didn't want it to end, I really hope Midnight Sun gets published... now we can talk about Breaking Dawn!!

I am totally in love with Edward Cullen :tongue Don't you think its strange how Bella is only 2 letters different than Becca :nod 

I am so proud of Bella for holding her sheild around them all :cry4: 

And I'm shocked how Renessmee can be so gentle now after she broke Bella's ribs etc etc!!!

I LOVE TWILIGHT SERIES!!!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 3, 2009)

I got them all for Christmas. I won't read any posts here yet, don't want to spoil it for myself. I've only read Twilight so far, and I actually didn't put it down until I'd finished, read it all in one go. So I liked it.  I honestly didn't expect to like it, thought it would be a lot younger than it is. I don't know when I'll get a chance to start New Moon, I'll probably wait until my exams are over but I'm so excited to.  I hope the rest live up to the first!


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

Michaela I'll tell you now they just get better and better 

I've started reading Twilight again after just finished Breaking Dawn... I'm gonna get all confuzzled!!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 3, 2009)

Also I'm thinking of a list of rabbit names guess what they are:


Bella
Edward or Eddie
Rosalie - Shortened to Rosa or Rosie
Emmett
Jasper
Carlisle 


You get the picture!! I think that would be super cool!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2009)

I might try and get the first book second hand and read it, sounds like it might actually be good.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 3, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I might try and get the first book second hand and read it, sounds like it might actually be good.


Do Do I loved them!! When I bought the first one in Easons in limerick the woman gave me the wierdest look. I said nothing and just paid.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 3, 2009)

I really like them! I am reading the fourth one right now!! I am on the "second book" in it.

My fav books so far are the third and first ones. and I loved the movie!


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> I really like them! I am reading the fourth one right now!! I am on the "second book" in it.
> 
> My fav books so far are the third and first ones. and I loved the movie!


I was so annoyed at that spliting the book into 2, I didn't want to hear about Jacob I wanted to be about Bella LOL!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't read the third book yet. I saw the movie last night online. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 4, 2009)

Well so much for revision.. I finished New Moon this morning, it was quite good. I was surprised at the lack of the Cullens though, I don't really like reading about the werewolves.


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2009)

The last ones the best!!

I haven't seen the film, I do want to but I'm worried it might take away the images that i imagined of the people if you know what i mean!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 4, 2009)

even though the movie is based on the book, it is still a seperate thing in itself. 

I've watched the movie twice now, there was a lot of things I missed the first time around. And I actually enjoyed it the second time better than the first. The first time was a bit weird seeing the charaters potrayed as they were, some the same and some different from what I envisioned, but once I got past that part I enjoyed the movie. But i've never really had a hard time seperating book from movie,

They stuck close to the story, a lot closer than most would have, and they were working on a low budget for movie standards. it is what it is. I'll still buy it when it comes out


----------



## BSAR (Jan 4, 2009)

Gabby, a lot of people I know were saying its better the second time around. I have seen it twice but I don't know if I liked it the second time or not.

But then I did watch it online the second time and the quality wasn't very good so that could be why.


----------



## Becca (Jan 5, 2009)

How do you watch it online :shock:???

Linky


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 5, 2009)

You can just google it. like ''watch Twilight online'', I did it when I wanted to see 'The House Bunny' (I'm a playboy bunny addict lol) I just googled it like that and it came up, quality isn't great but it does the job.


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 5, 2009)

www.watch-movies.net


----------



## Gabby (Jan 5, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Gabby, a lot of people I know were saying its better the second time around. I have seen it twice but I don't know if I liked it the second time or not.
> 
> But then I did watch it online the second time and the quality wasn't very good so that could be why.



honestly i tried the online links and did not enjoy watching it at allthat way... course i know not everyone will like it but i'd still recomend watching in better quality before deciding.. 

to me watching something in low quality is like trying to read a book where half the words are faded almost beyond reading.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 5, 2009)

I finished Eclipse earlier, I liked it better than New Moon, I thought it was really good.


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 5, 2009)

Eclipse was my favorite book of the series


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 5, 2009)

Becca, for your first time DON'T watch it online, go to the movies where you get a clear picture and it's soo much better. We went to a preview of it the whole theatre was full of Twilight nutters everyone was chanting Edward as he was about to come on lol. 

In the movie I noticed alot of things wrong lol. Does anyone else think the Cullens house is far to modern?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm just about finished with Eclipse. I'm on the 23rd chapter.  I need to finish it and get on to the next book! lol. 

I'm probably going to either read it tonight, or watchTwilight online  

Emily


----------



## Michaela (Jan 7, 2009)

I finished Breaking Dawn yesterday, can't believe I read all four of them in 5 days.. 
Anyway, I enjoyed Breaking Dawn, mostly. I found the whole crazy pregnancy thing a bit.. odd.. but I didn't like Jacob imprinting on Renesmee, actually I don't like Jacob or werewolves at all. And I hate happy endings, much better if on of the characters die!  But still, overall I really enjoyed the books, I think my favourite was Eclipse. I'll read then all again, more slowly this time.


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I finished Breaking Dawn yesterday, can't believe I read all four of them in 5 days..
> Anyway, I enjoyed Breaking Dawn, mostly. I found the whole crazy pregnancy thing a bit.. odd.. but I didn't like Jacob imprinting on Renesmee, actually I don't like Jacob or werewolves at all. And I hate happy endings, much better if on of the characters die!  But still, overall I really enjoyed the books, I think my favourite was Eclipse. I'll read then all again, more slowly this time.


There should be a 5h book called Midnight Sun.....


----------



## Gabby (Jan 7, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> There should be a 5h book called Midnight Sun.....



but who knows if or when it will be published. it does sound like it is possible that Stephenie may at some point write additional books about twilight, but the impression I got was that they would be about maybe when Bella's daughter is a teen or adult.. 

I'd love to read midnight sun though, Edwards perspective is interesting, gives you more insight to who he really is instead of how Bella sees him. hpefully she will decide to finish and publish it.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes I hope Midnight Sun is published too, it would be really interesting to see it all from Edward's perspective. No new story in it though. I didn't know she was considering writing more, I haven't been on any of the fan sites or anything, I must have a look around.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 7, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Yes I hope Midnight Sun is published too, it would be really interesting to see it all from Edward's perspective. No new story in it though. I didn't know she was considering writing more, I haven't been on any of the fan sites or anything, I must have a look around.



it was actually a video clip that i saw her talking on, people had asked for more Bela and Edward and she said she was done writing from that point, but that it didn't mean she was done writing from their world and that future books were possible following other charaters. course i'm not phrasing it correctly, it was about 3 months ago I saw it, but the way she said it gave me the impression she has considered books from a future generation. 

She had made a couple other comments about Renessmee potential future.. so rather she just writes it for herself or she goes ahead and publishes I think she'll write about it at some point, just to see where the story goes for her own courisity. 

It's funny how you can have an idea about a particular character and think a story will turn out a particular way but when you get down to it, you realize the way you thought isn't the way it truely happens once you see it all play out... And I think that is why she'll write about it.


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2009)

Wait so Midnight sun is from Edwards view?

That will be super!!

I really hope it gets published!!


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeap it's Edwards perspective.
It really should get published, It would offer us so much more info and hey, who doesn't want to hear Edwards thoughts lol. Stupid people for releasing it on the net! GRR ruin it why don't they.


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Yeap it's Edwards perspective.
> It really should get published, It would offer us so much more info and hey, who doesn't want to hear Edwards thoughts lol. Stupid people for releasing it on the net! GRR ruin it why don't they.


I know :X

I want to get the audio of all the books look on the website, there are a few clips from 2 chapters of Twilight!! Woop!

 Stephenie Meyer - Audio!!!!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, it's Twilight from Edward's perspective. I read most of the draft that got leaked last night, it's very good even though that wasn't the finished one. Shame that it got leaked though.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 8, 2009)

i was reading a while back comments people were writing on her writing midnight sun. 

one that stuck in my head was 

"How hard could it be you just write all the same stuff and put it from Edwards point of view."

I think they'd find big holes in the story if she did that, of course she has other things she has to write, like what he was doing when they weren't together, that is certainly all new material. not to mention Edwards view of things would be vastly different from Bella's... the voices he hears in his head, the way he sees himself etc. 

I think it is a shame it got leaked, it is possible if it hadn't we might all have copies of it now, or this coming year...

I did go to Stepenie's web site and read the draft she has there, and all it did was leave me wanting more... 

I got the books late in the game, and prob a good thing for me, because I got to read all of them one after the other. the bad thing is I strained my eyes by reading all 4 books plus her midnight sun draft in 7 days. mind you that was around work and daily life, hated having to putone of thebooks down to go to bed work etc...

I do have to say there are very few books that draw me in like that, and counting her books as say 1 (1 series) i can count on one hand the number of books that have ever drawn me in like that. 

It's interesting how peoplecriticize her writing, that it's not "professional" to them I say whatever, it was written more like it came from the character living it in a more realistic way, like you or I writing in a journal or diary, and if that's what the big draw is then why would anyone want to change that? if it had been written differently it may not have had the same effect and not have been so popular. Just my thoughts on the subject anyways.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 9, 2009)

I totally agree with you, I think if she changed her writing style to be more "professional" the series would lose alot of what they are, I think as they are written similar to a journal It draws people in and makes people be able to relate themselves to the storyline. 

I've stayed away from reading the draft as I will just get infatuated by it and reread it and become obssesive (as she listens to Bella's lullaby). I really do hope she release's Midnight Sun as there are so many questions she's left us asking from Breaking Dawn, there are so many people out there all over the world wanting so bad for her to release it and for so many people the series are much more than books.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 15, 2009)

Okaaay, so I finished New Moon last night and I have to say...I am practically heart broken that the stories have ended (for now?).

Maybe I am a nut, but through reading the books...it made ME want to be in the story...it made that whole vampire world want to be true in our world. I haven't ever read a book or seen a movie that I have been so jealous of the characters involved.

Normal life does seem so boring to me now, lol. I wish it was possible for the series to continue on in many more books because I don't think I would ever get sick of reading about it.

_
*....runs off to watch the Twilight movie through the link provided*_
(don't worry, I saw it in theaters already!)


----------



## Michaela (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha Amy I know what you mean! I felt like that reading them, though actually not so much after Breaking Dawn. You'll enjoy Eclipse, it's my favourite. I have resorted to reading fan fiction on the Internet. There are actually some really good ones though.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 15, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Haha Amy I know what you mean! I felt like that reading them, though actually not so much after Breaking Dawn. You'll enjoy Eclipse, it's my favourite. I have resorted to reading fan fiction on the Internet. There are actually some really good ones though.



Whoops....I meant I just finished Breaking Dawn . I also didn't feel like I was "living through the book" on Breaking Dawn, either. Maybe a lot of the risky/butterfly feelings went away when Bella turned into an immortal.

I really want there to be more, so we can learn how Nessie's life travels on and how Bella does as a more experienced vampire.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh ok! The more I think about Breaking Dawn.. the more I didn't like it. It should have been a trilogy, Eclipse being longer, and ending with Bella becoming a vampire. No Renesmee. And ideally Jacob to die. I really don't like him, or werewolves! 

I was just reading a Fan Fiction, Twilight from Alice's perspective, it's really really good. There definitely wasn't enough of Alice in the books, or Jasper, particularly in Breaking Dawn.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 16, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Oh ok! The more I think about Breaking Dawn.. the more I didn't like it. It should have been a trilogy, Eclipse being longer, and ending with Bella becoming a vampire. No Renesmee. And ideally Jacob to die. I really don't like him, or werewolves!
> 
> I was just reading a Fan Fiction, Twilight from Alice's perspective, it's really really good. There definitely wasn't enough of Alice in the books, or Jasper, particularly in Breaking Dawn.


Yeah, I think a lot of the excitement and thrill fell out when Bella became immortal because she just wasn't in the "danger zone" anymore. I also think adding Nessie in there was odd..it came on too quick, too. I hated Jacob in the beginning, but liked him more as the books went on. I think I really hated Bella for getting so close to him!

What site were you reading on?


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2009)

Where is the fan fiction? I would really love to read some


----------



## Saffy (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.fanfiction.net/book/Twilight/



Hi Becca .. try here ..


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2009)

Saffy wrote:


> http://www.fanfiction.net/book/Twilight/
> 
> Â
> 
> Hi Becca .. try here ..Â Â



Thanks


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 17, 2009)

Saw the film today have to say the *BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENT EVER!!* Alot of important parts of the book weren't there, Jacob had such a little part for being such a big character in the book, Aliceand bella werealready really good friends by the end of the first book we should have seen more of her. Alice should have had black spikey hair! And I Didn't really like the guy who played Edward I thought the person who played jasper would have been better. The only person I was happy with was Bella. Thought they left out alot of exciting bits, Like the part whenBellawas being followed they should have made that more drama packed like it was in the book. I just thought it was epic phail!Glad the director isn't doing the next one, hopefully the next director will do better. This is what I thought, Of the film. It just was so disappointing because the book was so exciting.


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats why I don't care much for the film, I don't mind that I haven't seen it yet. And why I try to get people to read the book first.

Books are always better than the films....


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Thats why I don't care much for the film, I don't mind that I haven't seen it yet. And why I try to get people to read the book first.
> 
> Books are always better than the films....


Yeah that's true, But they can't put everything in for us crazy fans LOL!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 17, 2009)

Personally, I am a fan of the film. I am glad I saw the film first, then read the books. I know now what every one looks like and can visualize every thing way better than I would have been able to before.

I am a movie lover and not a book lover, so maybe that is why I enjoyed the movie so much. I never read, but I did definitely enjoy all these books.

It's kinda like Harry Potter...I haven't read any of the books and do not plan to, but I have seen all of the movies and I am a huge fan. I just wait for the next movie to come out to see what happens next .


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 18, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Personally, I am a fan of the film. I am glad I saw the film first, then read the books. I know now what every one looks like and can visualize every thing way better than I would have been able to before.
> 
> I am a movie lover and not a book lover, so maybe that is why I enjoyed the movie so much. I never read, but I did definitely enjoy all these books.
> 
> It's kinda like Harry Potter...I haven't read any of the books and do not plan to, but I have seen all of the movies and I am a huge fan. I just wait for the next movie to come out to see what happens next .


Personally I think the charecters in the film don't imbody the charecters from the book. They just don't look like what the book describes them as.


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Personally, I am a fan of the film. I am glad I saw the film first, then read the books. I know now what every one looks like and can visualize every thing way better than I would have been able to before.
> ...


I'm annoyed becuase I can't remember what i used to imagine the characters like before I saw the trailer for the film.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 18, 2009)

Amy  here is the one I was reading. 

I was very surprised at the Twilight film, I quite liked it, and they did a lot better than I expected them to. When I compare it to the enormous disappointment the Harry Potter films are, makes it seem even better.  

I thought Alice, Jasper, Emmett, Carlisle and Esme were played well and true to the book, though they didn't feature in it enough! I thought Jacob was good too, but I know I'll hate him in New Moon as I hate Jacob altogether after the first book. Bella and Edward were played quite well I guess. Rosalie.. was a disappointment for me.. I guess she wasn't in it enough to make a real opinion though. Charlie wasn't right for me at all! And Laurent.. a black vampire? That was unexpected! 

Something that really annoyed me.. they didn't mention Jasper's extra ability.. why?  Their house wasn't right at all, it was supposed to be a big white house and all that, and Edward's room was very small. 

I can see New Moon being a bad movie.. what with the whole lack of vampires until the end. I hate Jacob and won't like having to endure him.. If they cast that girl out of High school musical as Leah I will refuse to watch it. :X


----------



## Michaela (Jan 18, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I'm annoyed becuase I can't remember what i used to imagine the characters like before I saw the trailer for the film.


I read the books, saw the film twice, and am now reading the books again. Actually, I'm listening to the aAudio books, but it's the same. I still picture them all like I did first time I read it, except the people from La Push, I had them all wrong!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 18, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> and am now reading the books again.


I think I am going to do that, too !


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2009)

I have read Twilight 4 times, New Moon and Eclipse twice and Breaking Dawn once


----------



## Numbat (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry I'm sort of waking this topic up! I just finished Breaking Dawn! I love the series (I thought it would be all girly and romancy and it kinda is but it's awesome!) but Breaking Dawn wasn't as good as the others! It doesn't flow as well and goes a bit weird! I also don't like the last part that much. It grips you though 'cos you're already close to the characters so I enjoyed it heaps!

I thought the movie was okay but could have been a lot better! It lacked the 'closeness' that the book had. And yes, the house was all wrong, way too modern (in my opinion)! Also the characters weren't in it enough (like Alice).

The books are really different from each other! As they go on, they get more into vampires and werewolves not school.

I like Alice heaps! Emmett is cool too and Jacob. Basically all the characters rock in their own way. If one wasn't there, it just wouldn't be as good!

I probably have more to say, but that's it for now!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 4, 2009)

I've recently started reading these as well. One of my friends is _obsessed _with them and she seems to have spread this love of Twilight to everyone else in our group of friends. I'm currently about two thirds of the way through Eclipse. I really need to finish as I have someone waiting to borrow it after me, but I've had to force myself to stop reading as I've really dropped behind on my work the last few days due to reading all the time!

I have to say though, I wouldn't have thought I would have liked Twilight. Vampires and werewolves...not exactly my cup of tea! But I really have got sucked into them. I _love _Edward,:love:although Jacob _really_ gets on my nerves.:grumpy:So far Twilight remains my favourite of the saga, although I still have Eclipse to finish and Breaking Dawn to read. I found New Moon just heart breaking! But that was the point I guess.


----------



## Becca (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been obsessing over Edward Cullen - badly!! Seriously, I hope my boyfriend doesn't find out hehe!! 

I am reading all the books again! And I've sucked my mum in! hehe!!


TEAM EDWARD ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2009)

I've made a Twilight forum, well its me and my friends!! Please join 

http://twilightsagafans.lefora.com/forum/


----------



## Michaela (Feb 5, 2009)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I've recently started reading these as well. One of my friends is _obsessed _with them and she seems to have spread this love of Twilight to everyone else in our group of friends.


My whole year has gone crazy for Twilight, looking around a free period nearly all the girls are reading them. Actually, it's the whole school, you see the books being passed about in the corridors all the time. It's so funny!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's nuts how popular it is! I was 24th on the library reservations list and all the bookshops were out of stock! When Borders finally got some in, they made an announcement saying how proud they were to have the whole series and then I bought the last Eclipse!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've recently started reading these as well. One of my friends is _obsessed _with them and she seems to have spread this love of Twilight to everyone else in our group of friends.
> ...



I know, it's so mad! In my English literature class all the girls just talk about Twilight, which is a bit scary seeing as we are A2 and so are supposed to be the best literature students in the whole school. You'd think we'd be talking about Keats, Shelley, Shakespeare...but no - we get sucked in by Twilight!It's just nice to read something for pleasure as opposed to having to analyse every single word!

I finished Eclipse. I wasn't blown away to be honest. It was still good and I enjoyed reading it, but I didn't find it as good as the earlier two. I'm waiting to borrow 'Breaking Dawn' from one of my friends but she is refusing to give it to me until I finish my Englishliterature coursework.:shock:I know she has a point and is doing this for my own good (my deadline is Tuesday) but it's still annoying!:grumpy:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Only three people in my class read it because it's considered emo, I'm going to buy the first book today though because I saw it on sale, it better be good!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 7, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Yeah, it's nuts how popular it is! I was 24th on the library reservations list and all the bookshops were out of stock! When Borders finally got some in, they made an announcement saying how proud they were to have the whole series and then I bought the last Eclipse!


i've got one better than that-i was number 111 for twilight and in the 30s for eclipse and breaking dawn. new moon was the only one i got from them, i just couldn't wait that long(i was reading twilight because i wanted to see the movie and i try not to see movies w/o reading the book first)-it would have been, like, 3 years or something crazy to get twilight it everyone had kept it only the allowed three weeks!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

I just got the first book today, they were on sale because they weren't selling and they had a whole pile of them!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 7, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Only three people in my class read it because it's considered emo, I'm going to buy the first book today though because I saw it on sale, it better be good!


How can a book be "emo"? :?


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

No idea lol, according to everyone it's an emo book and only emos read it and if you read it your an emo :rollseyes I was like ''Oh I might read that twilight book, it looks good'', and what I got back was ''Oh, but your not emo?'' I got it anyway and I'm going to start reading it tonight, if everyone here says it's good then it must be!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 7, 2009)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I know, it's so mad! In my English literature class all the girls just talk about Twilight, which is a bit scary seeing as we are A2 and so are supposed to be the best literature students in the whole school. You'd think we'd be talking about Keats, Shelley, Shakespeare...but no - we get sucked in by Twilight!It's just nice to read something for pleasure as opposed to having to analyse every single word!
> 
> I finished Eclipse. I wasn't blown away to be honest. It was still good and I enjoyed reading it, but I didn't find it as good as the earlier two. I'm waiting to borrow 'Breaking Dawn' from one of my friends but she is refusing to give it to me until I finish my Englishliterature coursework.:shock:I know she has a point and is doing this for my own good (my deadline is Tuesday) but it's still annoying!:grumpy:


Exactly! It's just for fun, I wasn't planning on telling anyone I had read them, then came back after Christmas and all of a sudden everyone was talking about them, so unexpected!  Some people have gone too far though, they seem to think Edward Cullen is real... even a few in my year.. :shock:

LOL! Seriously finish your CW first, the night before my maths module, rather than revise, I read Breaking Dawn. :expressionless You won't be able to put it down for anything.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 7, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> No idea lol, according to everyone it's an emo book and only emos read it and if you read it your an emo :rollseyes I was like ''Oh I might read that twilight book, it looks good'', and what I got back was ''Oh, but your not emo?'' I got it anyway and I'm going to start reading it tonight, if everyone here says it's good then it must be!


Good for you! Don't listen to them, just read it and if you like it you like it, if you don't you don't. The people who have bought the 40 million that have been sold can't all be "emo" anyway.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Ya, well most of you guys aren't emo and read it so it musn't ''just be emos'', I'll probably start later tonight in bed. I can't believe everyone is having such problems getting the book, I had no problem getting it and there was tons of the other books in the saga too!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 7, 2009)

My mum had problems getting them for me (they were Christmas presents), she had to wait ages for Eclipse, and one of the others, possibly New Moon.. and that was before the film even came out.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Funny, it was even on sale, I got it for 7.95, all the other books were definatly there, I suppose not many people are reading it since it's ''emo''.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 7, 2009)

I got all of mine for $1 each... I had rejoined a bookclub I used to be a member of. ... And I buy plenty of books, so it's worth it for me..


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 7, 2009)

*Gabby wrote: *


> I got all of mine for $1 each... I had rejoined a bookclub I used to be a member of. ... And I buy plenty of books, so it's worth it for me..


Lucky, i wish i could get books fora buck a piece(the library is my best friend........)


----------



## Gabby (Feb 7, 2009)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I got all of mine for $1 each... I had rejoined a bookclub I used to be a member of. ... And I buy plenty of books, so it's worth it for me..
> ...


it was only the first few books that were $1 each, afte that i only get a discount on the price. still with sales i get buy one get one free, and their books are always at a discounted price so it works...


----------



## Becca (Feb 8, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Some people have gone too far though, they seem to think Edward Cullen is real... even a few in my year.. :shock:


:lookaround


:biggrin2: No I don't think hes real, I just really LOVE his character. He's just perfect lol!!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 8, 2009)

For me, it is hard to NOT think the whole story isn't real . Stephanie wrote the book SO WELL, that it really seems like it is real. I know it's not, but it sure feels like it!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm on the third chapter now, so far it seems pretty good!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm just about to start chapter 11 called 'Complications'.


----------



## Becca (Feb 10, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I'm just about to start chapter 11 called 'Complications'.


Its good isn't it!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm just about to start chapter 11 called 'Complications'.
> ...


Well if it continues on to be this good throughout the rest of the book then I'll definately buy the next one. I do think it's a little bit slow though but still really good, I'm just about to start chapter 12 now.


----------



## Cove (Feb 10, 2009)

Well my brother had bought the book when his class went on a trip to the bookstore. he said it was the only book he could afford (he's 13? 14? yeesh I can't remember lol) and asked if I wanted to read it. I've been avoiding whole topic as soon as people started saying vampires sparkle I was like heck no! Vampires do not sparkle, they are not meant to sparkle dude must have fell in some radioactive goo or they are doing some hard stuff. Anyways as you can guess I said yes, I had read the books I recently bought myself and didn't want to go out and spend more money. 



I actually really like it so far. Shh don't tell anyone though. There are a few people at work who are obsessed with it, so much that many of the recent animals that have come into the shelter have been named after characters from it lol. Esme, Carlise, Edward, Alice, Emmet, I believe there is a Jasper not 100% sure. I forget which part chapter I'm on but Bella is about to run off from Jasper and Alice because the tracker has her mom.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't gotten to that part yet, I am just starting a chapter called 'Confessions', they have just hiked to some opening in the forest, I read the first couple of lines of the 'Confessions' chapter and it says something about him sparkling, lol. I'll see when I read the rest of the chapter in a minute.


----------



## Cove (Feb 10, 2009)

Ha when I read that part I asked myself along the same lines as this...







I couldn't keep a straight face during the whole part. Honestly... VAMPIRES DON'T BLOODY WELL SPARKLE! Thats the only issue I have with the book so far. lol


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 11, 2009)

*Cove wrote: *


> I couldn't keep a straight face during the whole part. Honestly... VAMPIRES DON'T BLOODY WELL SPARKLE! Thats the only issue I have with the book so far. lol



the point with the sparkling is she was trying to explain away why they don't come out during the 'day'(obviously not a problem somewhere rainy)with something not too....i donno, i guess morbid?

it is kinda funny, though, isn't it:biggrin2:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 11, 2009)

different people have written and done movies about vampires, some have very different abilities, some havevery different physicalities from humans, some you can't tell the diffference. I think it's interesting that she picked the sparkle, not my choice, but very interesting, it makes you stop and think. 

there are so many different legends about vampires, someone made them up at some point, why not add to it


----------



## Gabby (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok so this pic I was starting to write what is that silver shiny object.. but twilight took over..read caption below picture






what's inside that shiny silver object? Nope no Edward Cullen....


----------



## Numbat (Feb 12, 2009)

Aww, cute bun


----------



## Cove (Feb 12, 2009)

So I'm now starting New Moon... the sneak preview of it in the back of twlight really got me frantic to start reading it, it left on a cliffhanger Bella bleeding, sixhungry lookingvampires around her....


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 13, 2009)

*Cove wrote: *


> So I'm now starting New Moon... the sneak preview of it in the back of twlight really got me frantic to start reading it, it left on a cliffhanger Bella bleeding, sixhungry lookingvampires around her....


Lol, I finished Twilight yesterday and the bit at the end really makes me want New Moon, hopefully I'll get it this weekend!


----------



## Cove (Feb 13, 2009)

Finished New Moon in one day.

Really liked it and I actually like Jacob... give me a werewolf boy anyday.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^ Yeah he is nice in New Moon, but he gets on my nerves in Eclipse! Although I have to say he does redeem himself in Breaking Dawn. I'm nearing the end of the fourth book now,but I'm making myself read it slowly so it's not over too quickly!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 14, 2009)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> ]but I'm making myself read it slowly so it's not over too quickly!


That's the problem! You just never want this story to end. You will be thinking of these stories for a looooong time after you finish. I still think about it every day and I am trying very hard to not pick up the books again and get sucked into "vampire world" for a few more weeks, haha!


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ]but I'm making myself read it slowly so it's not over too quickly!
> ...


LOL, I'm reading them all again.... and again.... and again :rollseyes

HEHE!


----------



## Spring (Feb 16, 2009)

OH GOODY! Twlight Discussion!
I love all the characters and how well they are developed. Stephanie Meyer definitely 'gets inside' the head of her characters.. it really caught my attention. Even though some people have a strong hate for how the books are written, it's an amazing story to get drawn into.. what more could you want! 
Now that I've finished all the Twlight books.. I now read stories off of FanFiction whenever I have time. I love reading people creatively twist and turn stories around the main characters.. some are actually quite well written and fun to read.. just have to find the diamonds that are buried in layers of coal .


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 24, 2009)

I just finished reading Twilight about 5 minutes ago..... ordering the next one as we speak!


----------



## devotedmommy (Feb 24, 2009)

I just found this discussion and had to join! I had no intention of reading the books but the movie was getting so much hype so I thought I would see what it was all about. So, I am also 27, I read all 4 in a week and a half. I then found out there was supposed to be a 5th book from Edward's point-of-view and it got leaked and now she won't release it so I was very upset. But, I will hold out hope! I love the series!! P.S. I was a little embarrassed because they were supposed to be teenager books then I found out my sister-in-law who is 10yrs older read them and loves them it made me feel better


----------



## Gabby (Feb 24, 2009)

*devotedmommy wrote: *


> I just found this discussion and had to join! I had no intention of reading the books but the movie was getting so much hype so I thought I would see what it was all about. So, I am also 27, I read all 4 in a week and a half. I then found out there was supposed to be a 5th book from Edward's point-of-view and it got leaked and now she won't release it so I was very upset. But, I will hold out hope! I love the series!! P.S. I was a little embarrassed because they were supposed to be teenager books then I found out my sister-in-law who is 10yrs older read them and loves them it made me feel better


one my best friends and myself are nearing our mid 30's and we love the books, in fact her and i like a lot of the "teen" books, sometimes their stories are better.. I like books in my own age range too.. i think it's fun to for a short while slip back to those teens days through wonderfully written characters, and there sn't anything wrong with that ;-) for the record I started a twilight fad with people i know and it keeps growing.. people 20's, 30's 40's and 50's ;-)


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't think I will watch the film. I'm sure its very good but I don't see how they can achieve that level of detail to the emotions and the facial expressions...


----------



## devotedmommy (Feb 25, 2009)

*Gabby wrote: *


> *devotedmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just found this discussion and had to join! I had no intention of reading the books but the movie was getting so much hype so I thought I would see what it was all about. So, I am also 27, I read all 4 in a week and a half. I then found out there was supposed to be a 5th book from Edward's point-of-view and it got leaked and now she won't release it so I was very upset. But, I will hold out hope! I love the series!! P.S. I was a little embarrassed because they were supposed to be teenager books then I found out my sister-in-law who is 10yrs older read them and loves them it made me feel better
> ...


ok I feel a lot better now! Because since I read the Twilight series which I am hooked on I have only read "teenage" books! In response to those of you who haven't seen the movie no movie can compare to your imagination. But, I loved it and I fully intend on being first in line to but it on March 21st! HeHe! I will also go see New Moon when it comes out! I heard Dakota Fanning is going to be in that one!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 26, 2009)

*devotedmommy wrote: *


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *devotedmommy wrote: *
> ...


HAHA I can tell you of several people here who will be buying it and none of them are teens lol :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

I started Breaking Dawn again yesterday.... and I'm on the bit where Alice has just shown Edward and Bella (who is now a vampire) to their house


----------



## Saffy (Mar 1, 2009)

It's very "wrong" i Know .. as I'm old enough to be his mother .. but James was an amazing vampire in Twilight!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 1, 2009)

I love teen books too .. it's just a shame Twilight is so dreadfully written.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 4, 2009)

*Saffy wrote: *


> It's very "wrong" i Know .. as I'm old enough to be his mother .. but James was an amazing vampire in Twilight!


as I pointed out to a 30+ yr old friend who loves Edward, Robert Pattinson she feel guilty because he's "too young" i said well at least he's legal, unlike any adults lusting after Jacob who's still a teen..


----------



## devotedmommy (Mar 5, 2009)

*Gabby wrote: *


> *Saffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It's very "wrong" i Know .. as I'm old enough to be his mother .. but James was an amazing vampire in Twilight!
> ...


LOL that is so true I never thought of it that way! Except I do feel a little wrong now because I kind of liked both of them! :biggrin2: Although I admit I was pulling for Edward more!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 5, 2009)

*devotedmommy wrote: *


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Saffy wrote: *
> ...


i like edward better in the books and movie(i just like his character more) but in real life taylor's cuter. i donno, i just don't like the scruffy bed-head look:twitch:. but i really don't like the super long hair they put on jacob/taylor inthe movie-it looks too girly! in the book his hair is like shoulder length.

ETA: have you guys seen this?


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 6, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I started Breaking Dawn again yesterday.... and I'm on the bit where Alice has just shown Edward and Bella (who is now a vampire) to their house


Ah Becca no! I've only just read Twilight and New Moon, you ruined it lol!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

Aww  I had it spoilt by my friends too. Don't worry, you'll still love them! 

Ahh they're so awesome! I'm in the middle of Eclipse again. I really thought they would be all girly and romancy and they are but they rock! I actually got hold of Eclipse for free a year ago but I was positive I would hate it so I gave it away!! :shock:

I don't think Breaking Dawn was as good as the others, but because I was already so gripped to the characters and series, I loved it! It doesn't flow as well and goes a bit weird! I also don't like the last bit much at all! But I love Bella's transition into a vampire (since you already know Grace) although the reason that she changes with the whole you know what (LOL!) thing is so weird! It gets a bit crazy.

And just in case you missed my other post, here's my opinion on some stuff  

I thought the movie was okay but could have been a lot better! It lacked the 'closeness' that the book had. And yes, the house was all wrong, way too modern (in my opinion)! Also the characters weren't in it enough (like Alice).

The books are really different from each other! As they go on, they get more into vampires and werewolves not school.

I like Alice heaps! Emmett is cool too and Jacob rocks!! Basically all the characters are awesome in their own way. I love all their stories! If any character wasn't there, it just wouldn't be as good!


----------



## Becca (Mar 7, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I started Breaking Dawn again yesterday.... and I'm on the bit where Alice has just shown Edward and Bella (who is now a vampire) to their house
> ...


Well it does say *SPOILERS* for all the books....
Thats why I wrote SPOILERS :expressionless


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

*Yup she did say spoilers!*

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 8, 2009)

Ya I know, I don't mind I was only messin'.


----------

